# Smoke detectors for old Edwards panel



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Take it easy on me, I have installed a few systems, troubleshot plenty, but I'm having trouble with this one.

Original Edwards 24v panel circa 1979. It works fine, but I wanted to upgrade the smoke detectors. My guy at the supply house tells me they can't get anything compatible? Are they not all the same? It is just a conventional two wire smoke, I didn't think anything of it.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I would guess any conventional 2 wire smoke would work. Try the system sensor @ adi, or any other supplier usually about 18 dollars each. Give it a shot.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

farlsincharge said:


> Take it easy on me, I have installed a few systems, troubleshot plenty, but I'm having trouble with this one.
> 
> Original Edwards 24v panel circa 1979. It works fine, but I wanted to upgrade the smoke detectors. My guy at the supply house tells me they can't get anything compatible? Are they not all the same? It is just a conventional two wire smoke, I didn't think anything of it.


will this work?
511C
Photoelectric Smoke Detector, 2-wire, 12/24VDC, white
UL268
You realize that changing, even just removing and reinstalling a device requires a re-verification of the zone. This puts the liability on the Fire Alarm company.
I would suggest that you contact an authorized representative maybe even Chubb-Edwards


----------



## Albertaelectric (May 4, 2012)

Which panel series? Those old Edwards have a funny common positive instead of negative. Sell them a QuickStart panel and use existing wiring with the est devices.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I think you would have better luck using a (4) wire smoke in a old panel like that.. it keeps power separate from alarm contacts.. less chance of conflicting signals..


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Albertaelectric said:


> Which panel series? Those old Edwards have a funny common positive instead of negative. Sell them a QuickStart panel and use existing wiring with the est devices.


That is interesting. Thank you.
I may have to just go with heat detectors. There is no way they will go for an upgrade and heat is better than nothing. 

So far I have managed to get the exit signs and most of the emergency lighting working and lit an exit stairwell that was pitch black. I can't leave these existing smokes in good conscience, being 33 years old and ionization there is no way they can work anymore.


----------



## Albertaelectric (May 4, 2012)

If its a 2800 you could get some mircom smokes power them with a separate transformer and use a contractor to close the contact for the zone loop on the panel. Just have some spare 1k resistors on hand, those old panels get a little finicky with age. I've done some switchovers in some of the hospitals out here and they don't dont seem to like new EOL's. That would be the budget option.


----------

